# Gelbes riff - dänemark



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 70040 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Bin total unerfahren - was das Meeresangeln angeht und bin eingeladen worden ans gelbe Riff mitzufahren (mit MS Mille).
Hab schon einiges darüber gelesen,und werde trotzdem nicht richtig schlau daraus.
Termin ist im August.

Meine Fragen dazu sind:

Welche Rute ist dabei angesagt? Um ein normales Fischen dort zu gewährleisten und eine passende Rolle brauch ich auch noch.
Es soll aber einen Kaufwert von 200 Euro nicht überschreiten.

Welche Schnur wird empfohlen um guten Kontakt zum Fisch bzw. Bodenkontakt zu erreichen und mitzubekommen?
Möchte geflochten Fischen.

Welche Pilker sollte man dabei haben bzw. Beifänger?
Naturköder möchte ich keine anbieten.

Ich möchte einfach mit Vergnügen Fischen und bin auch nicht unbedingt auf die Kapitalen aus.

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar einleuchtende einfache Tipps geben?
Würde mich darüber freuen,damit ich endlich das passende Geschirr finde,da nicht mehr viel Zeit dafür ist.
Danke Tschasst.


----------



## steffen.u (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo Thomas

Kurze "Story" zum Material.
"auf einem anderen schiff vor einigen jahren" ein crowmitglied beim  angeln , schwere rute , hinten auf einer kiste aufgelegt , vorn auf der bordwand . und wenn es länger dauerte saß sie auf der rute.

sehr interessantes revier , durchaus Grossfischtauglich , 
auf dieser fahrt gab es (kostenlos ) reeker als naturköder , auch lecker.
relativ schweres gerät minimal 100 gramm sowohl die rute als auch pilker , eher 300gramm.

Viel Spass , steffen-u


----------



## HD1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo Thomas,vom Gelben Riff hört man schon tolle Fänge vom Dorsch über Leng bis hin zum Seehecht ist da vieles möglich.Ich würde dir empfehlen:
Pilkrute 80-140g Wurfgewicht z.B. von WFT Never Crack
evtl.Pilkrute 100-300gWurfgewicht als Ersatz
Salzwasserrolle stationär z.B.Captiva 2 5000er
gefochtene Schnur 15kg Tragkraft
Vorfachschnur mono 50-70er
ordentliche Hochleistungswirbel 20-25kg Tragkraft
Pilker zwischen 60-300g
Gummifische 10-15cm Jigköpfe 60-120g
giant-jighead geht auch bis 300g
Du mußt mal im Meeresprogramm deines Angelgeschäftes schauen,da gibt es fertige Vorfächer für die Ostsee Japanrote Twister mit nem gelben Kopf,müßte eigentlich immer was gehen
LG Christian


----------



## Zmann (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Ich war vor zwei Wochen am Gelben Riff und habe sehr gut gefangen,wie alle auf dem Boot.
Ich würde dir eine Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von mindestens 200g raten und mit einem Pilker von 200g kommst du gut hin,zumindest war das bei uns so,wir haben in einer tiefe von 30-40m geangelt.(Vorfach 60monofil mit einem roten Mak und unten den Pilker dran=optimal)
Empfehlenswert ist es allerdings noch eine zweite Rute mitzunehmen an die man auch mal 300-400g anhängen kann aber das ist Wind und vor allem Drift abhängig!
Gut Fang!!!!


----------



## archie01 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*



HD1 schrieb:


> Pilkrute 80-140g Wurfgewicht
> gefochtene Schnur 15kg Tragkraft
> Vorfachschnur mono 50-70er
> ordentliche Hochleistungswirbel 20-25kg Tragkraft
> ...




Ich kenne das vom gelben Riff anders , einen Tag ohne Seegang wirst du selten erwischen und dann gilt - unter 500gr am Haken geht nix , bei Tiefen um die 60 - 90m fischten einige sogar 800gr Pilker.
Um eine 30 lbs Bootrute kommst du dann nicht rum , leichter macht`s keinen Sinn. Damit scheiden auch Stationärrollen aus.
Zu den Schnüren und Wirbeln - bei jeder unserer Ausfahrten waren Fische mit mehr als 25 Kg dabei , ein Wirbel in dieser Dimension ist dadurch von vornherein disqualifiziert , ebenso wie die Schnur.....
Vor dem ersten Trip dachte ich auch das wäre überdimensioniert - stellte aber dann auf dem Boot fest , das alle Angler ähnliches Gerät dabei hatten....
Außerdem stell dich auf tüchtig Seegang ein , das gelbe Riff gilt als eines der rauhsten Gewässer Europas , bei einer Fahrt gingen die Brecher im Minutentakt über das Schiff!!!
Aber gefangen haben wir trotzdem sehr gut.
Viel Spass dort wünscht

Archie


----------



## -Kevin- (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250632486098

mit der rute machste nix falsch und noch eine ordentliche rolle, (penn sargus 6000 oder 7000) und schon haste alles.
Ich sehe eine Multirolle nicht als zwangsläufig nötig.

Wenn du bissl im Internet schaust bekommst du rute rolle und schnur für 200 euro.


----------



## pkbenny (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Moin! 
Wir waren über Pfingsten mit der MS Mille (12 Std. Tour) draussen. Anfangs habe ich mit 300 Gramm gefischt, weil wir noch die Dünung vom Vortag hatten (Windstärke 5-6), später hab ich mit knapp über 100 Gramm geangelt und mengenmäßig bei weitem alle übertroffen, weil die nach wie vor mit 400 Gramm geangelt haben. #q

Du musst also mit allem rechnen...
Es gilt immer: *So schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich*.

Eine Rute bis 200 Gramm Wurfgewicht und eine Rute bis 20/30 lbs Wurfgewicht mit sehr robusten Stationärrollen oder durchschnittlichen Multirollen...damit wärst du auf der sicheren Seite. 

Wenn du nur eine Kombination kaufen willst, nimm 'ne 30 lbs  Rute. Du kannst eher mit einer kräftigen Rute leichte Pilker führen als mit einer leichten Pilkrute schwere Köder. Vielleicht hast du ja auch ne kräftige Hechtrute (WG 100-200), dann nimm die sicherheitshalber als leichte Variante auch mit.

Ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, da schon ein Monat her und es dort oben jeder Tag anders sein kann, aber wir haben nur kleine Dorsche gefangen. (Ostseeniveau und viele untermaßige) 
Das hat natürlich mit der leichten Rute viel mehr Spaß gemacht, als mit nem 30 lbs Knüppel. Aber natürlich kann man in dem Revier jederzeit nen Dicken erwischen...

Die Rute die der Vorposter empfohlen hat ist ne denkbare Anschaffung, aber nimm Pilker von 100 bis 400 Gramm mit. Als Beifänger reichen einfache Gummimaks aus.

Tight lines #a!


----------



## pkbenny (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Nachtrag 


archie01 schrieb:


> Zu den Schnüren und Wirbeln - bei jeder unserer Ausfahrten waren Fische mit mehr als 25 Kg dabei , ein Wirbel in dieser Dimension ist dadurch von vornherein disqualifiziert , ebenso wie die Schnur.....
> Archie


 
Habt ihr die 25 Kilo Fische an der Schnur aus dem Wasser gehoben?! ^^

Ein 25 Kilo Fisch wird *nieeee* 25 Kg Druck auf Schnur und Wirbel ausüben. Weil vorher die gut eingestellte Bremse Schnur freigibt. Versuch mal ein 5 Kilo Gewicht mit ner starken Rute hochzuheben...und dann stell dir mal das 5fache Gewicht vor! Viel Spaß! :g

--> Wirbel mit 20 Kilo Tragkraft (am besten cross-Lock) und ne geflochtene mit 15 KG Tragkraft reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 70040 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

So,so.
Vielen Dank erst einmal.
Gute Tips von Euch!

Was haltet Ihr von der Rolle 
Quantum Capo 60 Bait Teezer
und der Rute 
Yad Cleveland 3,00m 50-150g WG
und der Leine 
Spiderwire Stealt Code Red 0,17mm / 16,5kg
für das "normale" Fischen bis 250 g   *?*
Mein Spezi hat für die "kräftigere" Gangart dann nen 30 lbs Brocken für mich,für dann 300 - 500 g.

Enstprechende Pilker werd ich mir besorgen.
Gibt es irgendwelche vorangigen Farben,die immer wieder ins "schwarze" treffen?

Twistergummis oder Maks oder gar Oktopus,daß is mir noch unklar?Kann mir da noch einer mal den entscheidenten Anstoß geben?

Ja ich hatte angegeben bis 200 Euro , aber ich glaube ich habe mich in die Gerätschaften grad verliebt! 
Es sei denn hier kommt glei der ultimative Widerspruch!

Also ersteinmal vielen Dank,bin für weitere Unterstützung offen.   #6

^^Tschasst^^


----------



## Zmann (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Noch ein kleiner Tipp,wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dann Bau dir zumindest die schweren Pilker selber.
Ich hab die aus V2A Rund Durchmesser 20mm in verschiedene Stücken geschnitten,die beiden Enden im 45 Grad Winkel und jeweils ein Loch rein-Sprengringe-Drillinge und Fertig.
Und wenn dir das nicht reicht kannst du dir beim Händler deines Vertrauens noch so eine Folie holen zum bekleben#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

ne 3 m pilk kann schon recht hart sein. hatte mal mit ner 3,30 ( bis 300 g wg ) big fish versucht aber bei 50 - 60 m und dann noch nen guten fisch drauf kann recht anstrengend sein. 50 - 150g pilk würde ich eher ostsee nutzen . ich würde lieber nach ner günstgen 2,10 - 2,40m mit bis zu 250 g wg suchen.

so was z.b.:

http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-Admiral-Pilk...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3cb9f1dbeb


----------



## pkbenny (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*



thomas69 schrieb:


> So,so.
> Was haltet Ihr von der Rolle
> Quantum Capo 60 Bait Teezer
> und der Rute
> ...



Also die Rolle kenne ich zwar nicht, aber die ist schon ganz schön hochpreisig. Wenn es solide sein soll könnte ich dir das hier als Alternative ans Herz legen...

Rute:
Penn OVERSEAS PRO – HEAVY PILK in 2,70m (ca 80€)

und als Rolle:

Fin-Nor Offshore 45 oder 55 (ab 134 bzw. 135 €)

Damit würdest du deine 200€ auch nur knapp überschreiten.

Die Schnur ist in Ordnung, aber ich würde gelbe nehmen. Hab mir auch mal die rote geholt, weil ich die cool fand, aber die ist super schwer zu sehen auf dem Wasser. Dann werfen dir die Blinden über die Schnur aufm Kutter 

Ich würde mir aber persönlich ne 23er Power pro in gelb holen z.B. hier:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=power pro&page=2

Beste Schnur die ich bis jetzt gefischt habe. Schön rund, widerstandsfähig und lässt sich super werfen.

Als Beifänger knote einfach ein bis zwei Seitenarme mit Gummimaks ans Vorfach (80mm monofil). Als Schlagschnur und Sollbruchstelle kannst du ebenfalls 3-4 Meter monofile Schnur ans Ende der geflochtenen knoten.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo Moderator,

wiso steht Gelbes Riff unter PLZ 0 ???


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo User,

weils hier gepostet wurde.|rolleyes


Schubs nach Dänemark.


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo, die beste Investition sind erst mal 3 Euro für Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

@shorty 38

Stimmt!!!! Aber dann auch gleich zwei Stück egal wie es draußen aussieht.....mach ich jedes Mal!!! :m

@ All
Generell zum Thema: Die MS Mille fährt auf den 12 Stunden Touren meistens auf Wracktouren. Da heißt es dann schnell runterkommen, weil sonst das Wrack schon wieder vorbei ist....
für solche Fälle dann eben die 300 - 500 Gramm Pilker ( im Zweifelsfall auch noch schwerer!)
Sollten die Fische sich allerdings mal wieder auf dem Riff rumtreiben, reichen je nachdem wo du stehst ( An- oder Abdrift) Pilker zwischen 75 und 200 Gramm.

Ich selber fahre seit 10 Jahren auf´s Riff, immer mit der Baltic 1 und fische auf der Andrift Seite mit Pilkern zwischen 50 und 200 Gramm. Wir fahren aufgrund der Größe des Schiffes "nur" auf´s Riff aber mir genügt das jedesmal: reichlich Fisch in guten Größen (keine Riesen) aber Klasse zum Filetieren und lecker in der Küche ( außer dem allgegenwärtigen Dorsch ( bis 10-12 KG) auch schöne Pollacks bis 6,5 KG, leggar Seelachs bis um die 7 KG, Leng bis 100cm, Seehecht um die 5 KG und einige Kalmare...Yammiiiiii)#6


----------



## Christian1526 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*



Zmann schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tipp,wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dann Bau dir zumindest die schweren Pilker selber.
> Ich hab die aus V2A Rund Durchmesser 20mm in verschiedene Stücken geschnitten,die beiden Enden im 45 Grad Winkel und jeweils ein Loch rein-Sprengringe-Drillinge und Fertig.
> Und wenn dir das nicht reicht kannst du dir beim Händler deines Vertrauens noch so eine Folie holen zum bekleben#6





Die teile gehen ab ohne ende!! hatte dieses jahr auch welche dabei. einfach wahnsinn, da konnte man sich gut das vorfach sparen und einfach nur n pilker dran hängen...


----------



## -Kevin- (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hey Leute, wir fahren am Mittwoch hoch .... war in der letzten Zeit jemand dort?


----------



## Makrelenking (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Am besten nimmst du 200 bis 500 gramm schwere pilker mit 3 beifängerin in japanrot und schwarz


----------



## Hecht32 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Es stimmt so ziemlich alles, was hier geschrieben wurde! Da draussen kannste alles erleben!
Ne kurze Rute ist fürs Riff besser, die längere kannste aber später mal an der Ostsee nutzen. Zwei sollten es aber schon sein.(leichte/schwere)
Die weiße Spro Zalt-Arc Rolle und die 71° North NANO Baltic Sea 165 2,40m von Balzer (40 -165g) mit einer guten 20er Geflochtenen als "leichte "Pilke würd ich nehmen. Mit schwarz/rot hab ich immer am besten gefangen (100-400g) aber nur einen Beifänger bitte. Vor allem im August, wenn die großen Seelachse da sind. Ein muß sind top Wirbel. Starke Drift und ein riesen Dorschmaul als Treibanker biegen den Billigschrott im nu auf. 
Kauf dir auf jeden Fall ne Kombo, die dir richtig gut gefällt! Damit fischt es sich gleich noch mal besser!


----------



## Raubi77 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*



Makrelenking schrieb:


> Am besten nimmst du 200 bis 500 gramm schwere pilker mit 3 beifängerin in japanrot und schwarz


 
Auf das Erstellungsjahr der gestellten Frage hast Du aber schon geachtet?


----------



## Charliechicken (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo, hat von Euch schon einer Mehrtagesfahrten aufm Riff gemacht ? Würde mal was über die Angelzeiten erfahren. 

Gruß Charlie #h


----------



## Charliechicken (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Wasn, keiner auf dem Riff gewesen ? Wir fahren nächste Woche hoch , sofern das Wetter will :q. Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse ? Bericht folgt.

Gruß Charlie |wavey:


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo Charliechicken, kommt wohl auch darauf an, mit wem Du fährst und wie Dir das Wetter gewogen ist.
Ich war letztes Jahr mit einem der ORCA-Schiffen für drei Tage von Hirthals unterwegs. Wenn es möglich ist, bleiben die auch Nachts draußen - bedeutet real, dass Du 24 Stunden nonstop angeln kannst - wenn Du magst. Ansonsten von Sonnenauf- bis -untergang, die zwischenzeitlichen Fahrzeiten beim Umsetzten natürlich abgerechnet.


----------



## Charliechicken (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hallo in die Lausitz, geht auch ab Hirtshals mit der Albatros 1, liegt neben den ORCAs. Zur Zeit ist das Wetter zu gut, kaum Wind, kaum Drift. Vorhersage ist auch gut, aber was heisst das schon . Sag mir mal, wie das Nachts läuft , verankert und was kann man fangen ? Obwohl, bis jetzt war ich immer froh in die Falle zu kommen #u . Danke , bis bald

Charlie , Zwickauer Land#h


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hey Charlie, Nachts war das Schiff nicht verankert - also driftend. Das ist natürlich von Nachteil, wenn man mit Naturköder am Grund angeln möchte - wir hatten etwas Verluste. Im Mittelwasser hat aber nichts gebissen, obwohl Fisch da war. Wir konnten im Laternenlicht um das Schiff sehr viel Getier wimmeln sehen. Mit dem Kescher haben wir mehrere Seeringelwürmer einsammeln können. Der fisch hatte offenbar einen reich gedeckten Tisch und brauchte unsere Köder nicht.
Es waren aber gemütliche Nachtstunden an Deck.

Petrie, Ralf

P.S. Die Albatross ist uns draußen auch mehrmals über den Weg gekreutz.


----------



## LAC (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

@ Ich lese immer japanrot soll gut fangen am gelben riff  - nun war ich noch nicht auf dem gelben riff zum angeln - plane es aber. 
 Habe jedoch schon fast in allen tiefen bis 300 m geangelt.
 Kann mir einer sagen, was für ein grund dieses hat, oder ist das halt einfach so am gelben riff, weil man mit japanrot was gefangen hat.  

 Ich frage, da die farbe rot, die erste farbe ist, die nach wenigen metern unterwasser nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird - so kenne ich es von der taucherei her und so ist es auch am gelben riff obwohl ich dort noch nicht geangelt habe. Nun ist rot nicht gleich rot und in japanrot sind normal grün- und blauanteile drin, die in größeren tiefen ja noch sichtbar sind. Dieses kann der grund sein - sonst kenne ich keinen.
 Aber wer kennt richtig - japanrot.

 Ein großteil der fische, sehen die farben so wie wir menschen, wobei die form und bewegung erkennbar ist. Nicht umsonst ist im tierreich bei den fischen, die farbe rot oft eine tarnfarbe, deshalb verstehe ich dieses nicht ganz mit dem fangfähigen japanrot.

  Würde mich freuen, wenn ich eine fachliche antwort bekommen würde.
 Ich hatte mal eine pilker, wo ich ein knicklicht einstecken konnte - der pilker hatte dann zwei strahlende augen - mit diesem habe ich in den bereichen um 50 m gut gefangen, wobei sie nicht auf den pilker gingen, sondern den beifänger sich schnappten - welches ein anderen grund hatte.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Hey LAC - eine wirklich fachlich fundierte Antwort kann ich Dir nicht geben. 
Aber ich glaube, dass sich die Farbe Japanrot einfach zum Mythos entwickelt hat – nicht nur am Riff, sondern auch sonst wo. Ich habe auch beispielsweise mit schwarz gut gefangen.


----------



## Ernie1981 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Bin oft in der Ostsee angeln. Tiefe so ca. 20-25m. Du kannst sehr vieles probieren, wirst auch mit anderen Farben Erfolge haben. Dennoch ist Japanrot der absolute Bringer. 
Beim Pilker kann man gerne experimentieren, Beifänger ist bei mir immer Japanrot.

Denke mal das die Farbe ihrem Lieblingsfutter (Krabbeltiere) ähnelt, daher der besondere Reiz für Dorsch, Seelachs und Co.


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

@ Wasser-ralf
 Nun habe ich auch schon reichlich fische aus größeren tiefen gefangen, in den nördl. breiten von den orkney inseln über helgoland und borkum riff bis hin zum engl. kanal. Das gelbe riff jedoch kenne ich nicht . 
 Nun kann man das gelbe riff ja nicht mit der angelei in der ostsee vergleichen - das ist in meinen  augen ein flachmeer, dort werden die dorsche um die 25 m tiefe geangelt und die sichtverhältnisse sind dort ganz anders als in den tiefen am gelben riff.  
 Da kann ich mir vorstellen, daß japanrot gut läuft, da es ja grün- und blauanteile hat. Da läuft aber auch was ganz anderes, denn vor 25 jahren habe ich dort mal eine kleine einlage auf ein kutter gemacht, wie man auf einen kondom als beifänger dorsche fängt - die angler konnten es nicht mehr verstehen, auch am borkum riff auf der eltra habe ich es mal gemacht - klappte auch dort. 
 Denn auf  einen beifänger geht ja sehr gerne ein dorsch, weil er fressgierig ist und dem andern fisch d.h. pilker seinen fang wegschnappen will.  Das ging wunderbar, hat jedoch nur was mit der bewegung zu tun, da die führung ja ganz wichtig ist. 
 Ich werde mich mal mit japanrote beifänger und pilker eindecken und wenn´s dann los geht, dann versuche ich es mal. 
 Gruß


----------



## Charliechicken (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

So Männer, schwer beladen vom Gelben Riff zurück. :viker Wettergott war uns mehr als wohlgesonnen. Und gefangen haben wir so viel wie in unseren letzten 15 Jahren nicht. #6 Zur Fischerei: wir hatten eine 50 h Tour gebucht. Unser 1. Stopp war nach ca. 2 h Fahrt, nicht am Gelben Riff. Wir haben dort richtig gut gefangen, jeder auf seine Art, ich angel nur mit Pilker und Skirt dran , so 125 g waren völlig ausreichend. ( auch Japanroter Skirt ( Oktopussi ). Gegen Abend dann direkt zum Riff, ca. 1,5 weitere Stunden Fahrt. Dort war auch die ORCA Flotte. Die Drift war stark, wir brauchten 400 - 500 g um runter zu kommen. Vereinzelt wurden Fische gefangen. Da wir aber verwöhnt waren von der ergiebigen , leichten Angelei zuvor haben wir beraten und als Charterer mit dem Käptn beschlossen, wieder zurück zu fahren. An unserem Ausgangspunkt angekommen ging es gleich wieder Schlag auf Schlag. Er sagte uns, das die ORCAs auch nicht viel fingen, was wohl an der Überfischung der letzten Tage lag ( obs stimmt , keine Ahnung ) #d War uns aber auch egal, wir standen wieder im Fisch :q. Fazit: wir waren alle happy, können auch die Albatros nur empfehlen. Kein genörgel und sehr hilfsbereit. Auch das Essen war gut, Dorschauflauf, Lasagne, Hot Dogs usw. Gefangen haben wir hauptsächlich Dorsch bis 20 Pfd. , aber auch einige Pollack und weniger Seelachs. So, nun noch ein paar Beweisfotos vom Wetter und so weiter. 

Glück Auf, Charlie

Grüße an die Mercedes Gruppe und Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Charliechicken (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Ah, so gings ....|wavey:


----------



## wasser-ralf (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelbes riff - dänemark*

Klingt gut Charlie, das hat sich ja gelohnt - Petri Heil!


----------

